# Need Help Pulling VW Service History Report - Buying a Touareg



## S1MPSONS (Jun 1, 2006)

I am looking to buy and Touareg and I am between a few V8 2005 Touaregs for sale in my area. Both are beyond the point of needing a timing belt service (80k+ miles). I want to buy into a healthy car without the need for an additional $1200 timing service job. 

I would like to see the service history reports from VW based on the below VIN numbers can show timing belt service. I assume any VW employee can pull the full VW service history records. If someone can please pull it and email me at [email protected] I would appreciate it! 

I appreciate the help and look forward to joining the VW community! 

Car 1: 
WVGMM77L15D020820 

Car 2: 
WVGMM77L05D012546 

Thanks! 
-Jake 
www.HamfistRacing.com


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I would just call your local dealer and ask...


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

Unfortunately it doesn't work like that. 

Vw's database only keeps the service history for warranty services. 

Customer pay services will not be entered into the national database. 

In order to get the full service history, the current owner will need to go into the dealership where it was serviced and request copies of the work orders. 

Further, the dealerships will not give you service records that were performed in another customers name. In other words, if you ("Joe Smith") buy "Jack Davidsons" Touareg, you can not go in and request all of the records from when "Jack Davidson" had it sevrviced. Invasion of Privacy laws and all.


----------



## deagle (Feb 22, 2011)

wouldn't they still be able to look up the car's service history by VIN ?


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

fixmy59bug said:


> the dealerships will not give you service records that were performed in another customers name. In other words, if you ("Joe Smith") buy "Jack Davidsons" Touareg, you can not go in and request all of the records from when "Jack Davidson" had it sevrviced. Invasion of Privacy laws and all.


 Actually, this isn't entirely true. I called all 4 dealerships in Texas that serviced my car under the 2 previous owners. All 4 were able to tell me what was done and when. They couldn't give me the names of the previous owners or print/send/email me any info. I was fine with them just telling me over the phone what had been done and when. There is absolutely NO reason why a dealership can't tell you the service history of a vehicle as long as it doesn't involve personal info of the previous owner. Make some calls and get it done. Good luck!


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

Actually, It is entirely true. Check my sig. I work at a dealership. Have been here for about 7 years. I think I know what I am saying... 

As to your situation, they may verbally tell you when and how it was serviced, but they CAN NOT give you a hard copy of the repair order. That is against the law. 

Again though, that only applies if you call the dealership that it was serviced at... 

If Joe Smith took his vehicle to Americaville Volkswagen in Nowhere, Montana you will not be able to call your local dealership and get that information and get it. 

The customer pay records are not transferred to Vw's national database. Vw only keeps records for the invoices they have paid for (For example, Warranty services.).


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

fixmy59bug said:


> ...they may verbally tell you when and how it was serviced, but they CAN NOT give you a hard copy of the repair order. That is against the law.
> 
> Again though, that only applies if you call the dealership that it was serviced at...


 Yeah, that *IS* what I said...:what:


----------

